# How old is too old for frozen meat?



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a response from someone on craigslist, lives right down the street from me. He has some beef for me that he says is "several years old" and that he did loose power once and it thawed/refroze but was never opened. I'd assume this is still ok? Its only 5lbs of meat but that would last my little girl a week so I'll take whatever I can get haha


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just asked this question a couple of months ago. Meat doesn't get too old for dogs, I have some dated 2008.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ive been feeding meat for the past month from a couple craigslist hauls...they have been dated '08-09...other then from one older gentleman...his where ALL dated 03-06!! He said his wife died 2 years ago and he just got around to cleaning out "her freezer" and gave us EVERYTHING!:smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We fed venison from 2003 last winter. 

The dogs didn't even bat an eye to that!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Quick answer:
When you defrost it and you can not stand the smell: then it is too bad lol.

I will eat meat that has been in the freezer for 4 years without batting an eye. Dogs can eat decaying rotten meat with out problems, so it comes down to how strong our stomachs are not their's !!!!!!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I didn't think I had anything to worry about, but just wanted to be sure


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the meat thawed. how long was it sitting before
it was frozen again? it's only 5 lbs of meat that's several
years old. i don't think you should use it. don't risk
your dogs health.

why are they getting rid of the meat? why don't they use it???


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

5 lbs of meat on Craig's List. i have a red flag
going up. again, don't use it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 5 lbs of meat on Craig's List. i have a red flag
> going up. again, don't use it.


Most people on this board have gotten amounts of free meats, including small amounts, why are you so suprised that 5 lbs would be given away? it's not like a serial dog killer, you go meet the person, if they seem shady throw it away, you're not out anything, if they seem great with dogs of their own why not? I've gone and gotten 10lbs of meat, 5lbs of meat, 80lbs of meat... the amount doesn't really matter.

As for how long... the first venison legs we got for free were on craigslist, and he had them dated i think 05' Tobi loved it!!! it smelled a bit to me, kind of a wierd smell but never the less it's his opinion that counts :lol:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also got some stuff that dates 5 years ago and Uno has absolutely no issues with it. My only real concern it true nutrition value of it, even though its frozen, it will slowly decline over time.


----------

